# A face only a mother could love



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

A face only a mother could love...


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awwwwwwww how cute.


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Remins me of my old dog Enya! 

What breed is he/she?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh a cutey,,,,,,your is lovely to tweedle dee,


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> Remins me of my old dog Enya!
> 
> What breed is he/she?


She's a terrier/sharpei mix. At least that is what we were told when we got her from the pound. She's a ham for the camera.


----------

